

Intrade: Only 30% chance US debt ceiling will be raised by July 31st. - ticky
http://intrade.com/v4/markets/contract/?contractId=745701

======
ForrestN
Could be a really interesting/useful hedge for a lot of people.

~~~
ticky
I tend to like the think the masses are usually wrong...

------
STHayden
don't they have till the 2nd? I have a hard time believing they will bother
doing anything useful until the last possible second.

